# Received Civil Service Card



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I just received my civil service card for my hometown and I was wondering what happens next? I went to the personnel department and signed the civil service list and accepted the appointment. The lady there told me she would contact me with an interview date. Now is this the oral interview everyone is talking about or is it an intro interview with the mayor? I have heard both things and I want to be prepared for what ever one it is. Plus what are the rest of the steps and order that they are in? I know there is an interview, PAT, background, medical, etc. but I don't know what order. Plus there are only (2) positions but (6) from the list being interviewed. Now do they go through every person to the end (background, PAT, medical) or if the people above fail any area they go to the man below???? Plus are you put back on the civil service list if they pick only guys above you for the position? 

Thanks


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*Process*

I can give you some info, I am also going through the process as we speak for the Barnstable Police Department...

After I received the card in the mail, I went to the dept. to sign the list. A week later I received a phone call from one of the background investigators asking to come pickup the application and have an intake interview. The intake interview consistes of the background investigator asking some simple questions regarding your background, such as drug use, any convictions, etc. Following the intake interview I had to complete the application and submit it. At that point the background investigation began. This took about a month (BPD was doing a background on 16 candidates) and then I received a letter in the mail for an oral board interview (March 18 ).

I was told that once they make a decision on who to hire, you then have to pass the PAT and physical exam... then off to the academy.

I hope this helps and best of luck to you.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Every department has their own procedures; I just went through the process myself. The interview might be with the Mayor and Police Chief, or it might be an oral board.

Any of the six candidates who sign the list will at least get an interview; as the process moves along, the town will eliminate as necessary to choose the two they want to hire. Where exactly the "elimination" occurs may vary.

My department had all candidates complete a 20ish page background packet and meet for an initial interview with the Town Manager, outgoing Chief, and incoming Chief. Some received a second interview, but not all. They chose the candidates they were hiring, and put them through the medical/psych/PAT.

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks that helps. Can anyone else explain some more? Maybe about their experiences. I just want to know what to expect for the process. Like the interview, background, PAT, etc.

Thanks


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Eash town does their own thing. I got my card, signed the list, and then the town put out for lateral tranfers on the last day that the list could be signed. I then got a call from a Sgt. Looking to see if I had been through an MPOC. 

Hmmm............is that writing on the wall over there.................


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Not everyone has to get an interview, I was number 2 on the list and my town was only hiring 1, I signed the list but I never received an interview, so I called to see when the Dept. was doing the interviews, and I was told that they had already hired the first candidate. I thaught the same, I thaught that everybody atleast received an interview and then they hired the best man, but thats not how it is with some Departments.

Good luck and Stay Safe.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

The typical formula a municipality uses (which I thought was mandatory, but DODK911 had a different experience) is 2x+1, with 'x' being the number of positions to fill.

For example, to fill 6 positions:
2*6+1 = 13 candidates should receive a card

-Mike


----------

